#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Prova 3 Modulo CCNA
Pessoal

Alguem aqui tem a prova do 3 e 4 Modulo do CCNA da Cisco

Me falaram que esta prova esta rodando pela Net so que ate agora nao a encontrei

Roger

----------

